# FEELER: OnStar BlueTooth 2.1 Conversion



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

_(image of actual working Bluestar I have installed in my VW)_

Chris from CoStar Tech, the makers of the BlueStar module for late model GM cars with obsolete analog OnStar installations, has indicated that if I can gather enough interest in a VW adapter for the new BlueStar 2010 module, he would make one similar to the effort he did for this AcuraZine member.

It would, however, be much simpler [assumed] because the new 2010 BlueStar module does not require the Motorola HF850 to connect to your mobile device. Furthermore, he has also informed me that the BlueStar 2010 module is Bluetooth 2.1 capable, able to connect to my new Droid X and similar advanced mobile devices.

Feature highlights are:


BLUESTAR uses the Onstar buttons, microphone, and mutes radio audio when calls are placed or received
BLUESTAR takes advantage of the high quality sound equipment already installed in your vehicle, the audio quality is far superior to other bluetooth options including car kits and headsets.
Make calls, answer calls, mute calls, and transfer calls all using the existing onstar mirror buttons. Basicly the Blue onstar button becomes the usual Bluetooth hang up/pick up button. The red button becomes the mute button.
If your phone is equipped with voice dialing, you can do it all with the touch of a button. With phones that support voice dial over bluetooth, the circle button initiates your phones voice dial prompt.
BLUESTAR is invisible in your vehicle. There are no wires to run, no speakers to install, no microphone to route, and no ugly chrome keypad glued to your dash.
It works by utilizing the OnStar equipment in your vehicle (microphone and mirror/console keypad) to communicate to BlueStar module which connects to your cellphone.


I have hung a shingle trolling interest on PassatWorld, so please respond via PM or on PW if you are interested. 

PM me in either community or post here with your interest.

eace:


----------



## dsolis (Aug 4, 2008)

*Im In for sure*

Not sure how to IM on Vortex, but would definitely be up for purchasing this for my 2004 Phaeton, Also, I can provide the old onstar unit etc for testing.

dan


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Im interested, I like the rare option of onstar on my 04 jetta, and to make it work again would be sweet. I have an iPad/iPhone adapter for my stock unit and definitely do not want to get rid of that. Also 300+ bucks is kinda pricey... Just saying, my car has over 120k because of my commute and don't plan on keeping it that mucho longer.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

FWIW, I haven't worked on CoStar yet for a a group buy price. Interest is collecting nicely. To date I have the following interested parties:


keithwbloom (Motorola Droid X with Android 2.2.1 and Bluetooth 2.1)
remrem (pending compatibility with his phaeton onboard phone system)
JulianBenjamin (with Samsung Epic 4g with Android 2.2 and Bluetooth 2.1)
Victor R x 2 (with HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.3.3 and Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR)
kend414 (mobile device unknown)
dsolis (mobile device unknown)
WhatNoGarnish (mobile device unknown, pending GB price)
Zaklee [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown, pending GB price)
Tom Parish [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown)


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Count me in if it work.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

keithwbloom said:


> FWIW, I haven't worked on CoStar yet for a a group buy price. Interest is collecting nicely. To date I have the following interested parties:
> 
> 
> keithwbloom (Motorola Droid X with Android 2.2.1 and Bluetooth 2.1)
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*A2DP is in the works!*

I am sending my OnStar console controller board to Chris for him to configure the test unit of our VW adapter. I hope to have it back in my hands for in-car testing sometime next week. On another note, one among our group asked about A2DP capabilities and I am thrilled to share this with everyone from my conversation with Chris this afternoon:

On Jun 29, 2011, at 3:53 PM, Chris wrote:

I have the hardware to support A2DP. I should have the DSP firmware pretty soon. It will stream out of the headphone jack on the unit. In GM applications, the onstar path is mono, not good for streaming, but we might be able to wire it in stereo for your application thus allowing good streaming.

-Chris

On Jun 29, 2011, at 3:47 PM, keith wrote:

I am not sure if I have already offered this, but we have more than 10 interested in this solution at this time, all without a working prototype. There has been a pent up demand for interfaces to current model smart phones with Bluetooth 2.1.

One user asked if your controller can handle or might eventually handle A2DP (I think that is the right acronym, I mean to describe the streaming audio over Bluetooth, whatever that protocol is. Pity the fella who goes on a long road trip and listens to Pandora the whole time with a limited data plan!

Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*UPDATE: OnStar Bluetooth 2.1 Conversion GB Feeler*

Oops everyone. I dropped the ball on this, but I have picked it back up again after returning from vacation. I am testing audio signal after mute activation for Chris at CoStar and then we are on home stretch. Update with progress at end of week.

Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*BlueStar VW unit production update... Good news!*

Okay, apologies to everyone, July was a travel month and the first two weeks of August have been crazy. I finally got my head in the trunk and ran the tests needed by Chris at Costar to move forward.

I am thrilled to report they were a tremendous success. Not only does the mute function silence the audio programming from the head unit, it switches the head unit into "Phone" mode! :laugh:

Before mute function activated:









After mute function activated:









Once the head unit was switched to "PHONE" mode, I was then able to play an audio signal through the OnStar audio out input successfully. :thumbup:

I believe this confirmation was the last thing that Chris has been waiting on, and I have been tardy getting it to him. I have sent him my results and I will update this week when I hear back from him.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*BlueStar VW unit production update*

This from my correspondence with Chris at Costar this week:



> Hi Keith,
> That's great news. I think we are in business. Send me your address and I
> will get a unit out to you.
> 
> ...


So I found a button board and console on eBay and sent the notice to Chris. He responded:



> If you want, I’ll buy it, and include it in the unit that I send out to you.
> This way I can do a final verification with the hardware that I send to you.
> Otherwise, we might end up going back and forth again.
> 
> -Chris


So the replacement board is on its way to CoStar to be paired up with the pre-production VW BlueStar and then it will be sent to me. I will test it and video the features for everyone before we start sending orders.

Wheee!

:wave:


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Inserted my mobile device*



keithwbloom said:


> FWIW, I haven't worked on CoStar yet for a a group buy price. Interest is collecting nicely. To date I have the following interested parties:
> 
> 
> keithwbloom (Motorola Droid X with Android 2.2.1 and Bluetooth 2.1)
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

If this works as advertised on a 2004 Phaeton, count me in. iPhone 4S.


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Please update me with progress for the bluetooh for a 2004 Phaeton*

I'm in with a purchase if this works with my 2004 Phaeton! Please advise re price. Awaiting upgrade from iPHONE 3G to iPhone 4S.
Dave Stalling
[email protected]


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*interested for 05 Phaeton*

Sounds good, interested here if compatible with HTC Sensation (T-Mobile) with Android 2.3.4
:thumbup:


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

[The following is an update I am sending everyone about the status of order-ready kits.]

Things are going well. There is one small bug I need to solve and I think we will be picture perfect. The problem is that the unit does not go to sleep properly because the power supply to the original OnStar unit was not switched power, but constant. This can intermittently cause the Bluestar's microphone and speaker out functions to "go dark" when a paired phone is reintroduced after a prolonged absence.

The good news is that the symptom and cause are easily resolved with a switched power connection, one that allows the Bluestar to power cycle down on key removal. So I am going to find a source of switched power in the vicinity of the Bluestar module and connect it for a final test. That should indeed solve the last (and frankly the only) gremlin I have found since Chris and I engineered the new controller board.

As for order inquiries, I need to source the 12-pin connectors to be able to supply them to you with your kits, else you will have to source them yourself from a salvage yard, or connect Phaeton/Passat/GTI harness pins directly to the pinouts on the Bluestar one-by-one, which may not be the most secure solution. And Chris and I are working out button controller board mods for Phaeton so I can facilitate them directly on everyone's boards with their orders, or document them thoroughly for do-it-yourselfers. So standby for an update later this week with ordering info, I know many of you are chomping at the bit to get their hands-free Bluestar installed.

Sincerely yours,

Keith

Running list of interesteds:

1.	remrem (pending compatibility with his phaeton onboard phone system)
2.	JulianBenjamin (with Samsung Epic 4g with Android 2.2 and Bluetooth 2.1)
3.	Victor R x 2 (with HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.3.3 and Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR)
4.	kend414 (NOKIA N8)
5.	dsolis (mobile device unknown)
6.	WhatNoGarnish (iPhone 4, pending GB price)
7.	Zaklee [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown, pending GB price)
8.	Tom Parish [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown)
9.	Itzmann (iPhone 4S)
10.	dstalling (iPhone 3G/4S)
11.	jeffvh (HTC Sensation/Android 2.3.4)
12.	Kit Fox [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown)
13.	Caroline [PassatWorld] (mobile device unknown)
14.	madreg98 (mobile device unknown)
15.	eburgerwa (mobile device unknown)


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Aforementioned power-related bug solved. Switched 12V power is available in the VW Tyco connector, so when connected to the Costar instead of constant 12V power, the Bluestar works perfectly!

Success story on how/where/when/who info in other threads. Search "Onstar Reincarnation" or "Bluestar"


----------



## jkingdoc (Apr 3, 2010)

*I'm very interested please tell me how I can be hooked up.*



keithwbloom said:


> Aforementioned power-related bug solved. Switched 12V power is available in the VW Tyco connector, so when connected to the Costar instead of constant 12V power, the Bluestar works perfectly!
> 
> Success story on how/where/when/who info in other threads. Search "Onstar Reincarnation" or "Bluestar"


I have a 04 v8 Phaeton with the onstar installed. Please let me know how to get the conversion. 
Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*NTSB seeks ban on cell phone use while driving, even hands-free*

[excerpted from the article by Bloomberg News Service 13 December 2011]

The U.S. National Transportation Safety Board recommended a ban on driver use of portable electronic devices like mobile phones and smartphones, including hands-free use, citing crashes caused by distracted drivers.

Systems built into cars, like General Motors Co.’s OnStar, and global positioning systems wouldn’t be affected by the ban, said Kelly Nantel, an NTSB spokeswoman.

:laugh:


----------



## pabraham100 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Converting obsoltete onstar to bluetooth*

Likewise. I would welcome this addition if available for a 2004 VW Phaeton and a 2002 GM Suburban


----------



## pabraham100 (Nov 8, 2011)

*OnStar BlueTooth 2.1 Conversion*

Did anything come of this initiative?. Is there such a device available?.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

Huge bump!! Just bought a MK4 Jetta 1.8T with OnStar! Has this happened at all?? Im so in if its a current thing...


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bc*



Doug_1.8t said:


> Huge bump!! Just bought a MK4 Jetta 1.8T with OnStar! Has this happened at all?? Im so in if its a current thing...


Yes, this happened. I have done over 70 units for VW and Audi OnStar conversions. PM me or email me at my vortex [email protected] dot com.

Price is $319 including shipping. 

Regards, 

Keith


----------

